# Cioppino



## willie1 (May 16, 2008)

Any one have a good Cioppino recipe? Living here in Alabama and no one knows what it is.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like noone here knows either. Sorry.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Go back to the thread garbo started titled "favorite leftovers". I brought up the cioppino and someone later posted the recipe. Hope this helps.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

I use allrecipes.com Search Cioppino three or four recipes come up in results. I use the recipe titled Cioppino....mmm mmm good.

Sounds good for this rainy weekend:hungry


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

INGREDIENTS (Nutrition)<UL><LI>3/4 cup butter <LI>2 onions, chopped <LI>2 cloves garlic, minced <LI>1 bunch fresh parsley, chopped <LI>2 (14.5 ounce) cans stewed tomatoes <LI>2 (14.5 ounce) cans chicken broth <LI>2 bay leaves <LI>1 tablespoon dried basil <LI>1/2 teaspoon dried thyme <LI>1/2 teaspoon dried oregano <LI>1 cup water <LI>1 1/2 cups white wine <LI>1 1/2 pounds large shrimp - peeled and deveined <LI>1 1/2 pounds bay scallops <LI>18 small clams <LI>18 mussels, cleaned and debearded <LI>1 1/2 cups crabmeat <LI>1 1/2 pounds cod fillets, cubed </LI>[/list]<DIV class=rec_floatbox style="MIN-HEIGHT: 160px; HEIGHT: auto"><DIV class=rec_actionbox><DIV class=rec_raised><B class=top><B class=b1>[/B]<B class=b2>[/B]<B class=b3>[/B]<B class=b4>[/B][/B]<DIV class=boxcontent><DIV class="inner clearfix" style="PADDING-LEFT: 4px"><UL class=toolslist><LI style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap"> Add to Recipe Box <DIV id=ctl00_CenterColumnPlaceHolder_RecipeToolsControl_divMyFolders style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px; DISPLAY: none"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333333">My folders: <SELECT class=fold-list id=ctl00_CenterColumnPlaceHolder_RecipeToolsControl_ddlRecipeBoxFolder style="MARGIN-TOP: 4px; FONT-SIZE: 12px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px; WIDTH: 150px" name=ctl00$CenterColumnPlaceHolder$RecipeToolsControl$ddlRecipeBoxFolder></SELECT> </DIV><INPUT id=ctl00_CenterColumnPlaceHolder_RecipeToolsControl_btnSave title="Add recipe to selected folder." style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" type=image src="http://images.allrecipes.com/site/allrecipes/recipes/btn_add.gif" name=ctl00$CenterColumnPlaceHolder$RecipeToolsControl$btnSave> </DIV></DIV><LI> Add to Shopping List <LI><INPUT id=ctl00_CenterColumnPlaceHolder_RecipeToolsControl_btnCustomRecipeIcon style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; WIDTH: 24px; HEIGHT: 24px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" type=image alt="customize this recipe" src="http://images.allrecipes.com/site/allrecipes/recipes/icon_custom.gif" align=absMiddle name=ctl00$CenterColumnPlaceHolder$RecipeToolsControl$btnCustomRecipeIcon rel="nofollow"> Customize Recipe <LI class=last> Add a Personal Note </LI>[/list]</DIV></DIV><B class=bottom><B class=b4b>[/B]<B class=b3b>[/B]<B class=b2b>[/B]<B class=b1b>[/B][/B]</DIV></DIV><STYLE> table.bevpairing {margin:0 4px 0 0; padding:0; width:97%;} table.bevpairing a:link {font-size:11px;} table.bevpairing a:active {font-size:11px;} table.bevpairing a:visited {font-size:11px;} table.bevpairing tr {padding:8px 3px 8px 5px; min-height:28px;} table.bevpairing tr.blue {background:#EFEFEF;} /* table rows are blue by applying this class */ table.bevpairing td {border-bottom:1px #CCCCCC dashed; margin:0; padding:5px 3px 6px 12px; line-height:13px; vertical-align:middle;} table.bevpairing td.bev_icon {padding:5px 3px 6px 5px;} table.bevpairing td.bev_text {padding:5px;} table.bevpairing td.last {border-bottom:none;} /* to remove the dotted line apply this class to table data */ table.bevpairing td.sponsor {padding-right: 3px; padding-left: 12px; padding-bottom: 6px; margin: 0px; vertical-align: middle; line-height: 13px; padding-top: 5px; border-bottom:none;} table.bevpairing div.spon_image {margin-top:0px; margin-bottom:0px; margin-left:-5px; margin-right:0px; PADDING-RIGHT:7px; width:150px;} table.bevpairing img.beverage {width:24px; height:28px;} table.bevpairing h4{color:#847840; font:normal 12px/13px Arial,"Century Gothic",Futura,"Avant Garde",Verdana,San-Serif; text-align:center; text-transform:uppercase; display:inline;}</STYLE><DIV id="" style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px"><DIV class=rec_raised><B class=top><B class=b1>[/B]<B class=b2>[/B]<B class=b3>[/B]<B class=b4>[/B][/B]<DIV class=boxcontent><DIV class="inner clearfix"><TABLE class=bevpairing cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2><H4>What to Drink?</H4></TD></TR><TR class=blue id=ctl00_CenterColumnPlaceHolder_pairedBeveragesControl_rptItemPairing_ctl01_pairedItem><TD class=bev_icon>







</TD><TD class=bev_text>Sauvignon Blanc </TD></TR><TR id=ctl00_CenterColumnPlaceHolder_pairedBeveragesControl_rptItemPairing_ctl02_pairedItem><TD class=bev_icon>







</TD><TD class=bev_text>Sidecar </TD></TR><TR class=blue id=ctl00_CenterColumnPlaceHolder_pairedBeveragesControl_rptItemPairing_ctl03_pairedItem><TD class=bev_icon>







</TD><TD class=bev_text>Special Lemonade </TD></TR><TR id=ctl00_CenterColumnPlaceHolder_pairedBeveragesControl_rptItemPairing_ctl04_sponsorRow><TD class=sponsor colSpan=2><DIV class=spon_image></NOSCRIPT></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></DIV><B class=bottom><B class=b4b>[/B]<B class=b3b>[/B]<B class=b2b>[/B]<B class=b1b>[/B][/B]</DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV class="recipe centercontent2"><H2>DIRECTIONS</H2>
<LI>Over medium-low heat melt butter in a large stockpot, add onions, garlic and parsley. Cook slowly, stirring occasionally until onions are soft. <LI>Add tomatoes to the pot (break them into chunks as you add them). Add chicken broth, bay leaves, basil, thyme, oregano, water and wine. Mix well. Cover and simmer 30 minutes. <LI>Stir in the shrimp, scallops, clams, mussels and crabmeat. Stir in fish, if desired. Bring to boil. Lower heat, cover and simmer 5 to 7 minutes until clams open. Ladle soup into bowls and serve with warm, crusty bread! </LI>
</DIV>


----------

